# Le flux photo me rend fou



## kyfa (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
Voila ma femme a un ipad3, et un pc portable avec windows xp sur lequel j'avais installé icloud et ou le flux photo marchait parfaitement.

Seulement elle a cassé ce portable.

J'essaye donc depuis deux jours de remettre le flux photo sur ma tour qui a windows 7.

Je viens de réinstaller un icloud fraîchement télécharger, refait 10 fois les réglages nécessaires expliqué sur une dizaine de forum, brancher, débrancher, éteindre, rebooter, mordre et insulter; rien ni fait le flux de photo ne fonctionne dans aucun sens.

Sur l'Ipad les photos prises vont dans flux photos après un petit temps de chargement mais elles n'arrivent jamais au pc.

Icloud 3.0
Ipad3 Ios 6 (je peux pas mettre le 7)

voila, j'espère que quelqu'un aura une idée ou un conseil (j'espère que j'ai juste oublier un truc idiot qq part).

Merci a vous


----------



## Lauange (4 Octobre 2013)

Salut, 

Comment est sauvegarde ton ipad ? Sur le cloud ou sur le pc ?
Est ce que le flux de photo est activé sur l'ipad (dans réglages) ?

A part cela, vois pas plus.


----------



## kyfa (5 Octobre 2013)

l'ipad est sauvegarde sur le cloud, et le flux photo est bien activé sur l'ipad.

Je bloque grave


----------

